# Virgin Media April '11 Price Increase



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

Just after we finish number crunching to work out whether we can afford a new TiVo, VM kick the ladders away with an increase that affects every part of their triple play (TV, Phone & BB) although whether it affects YOU depends on your package.

As we've committed to an increased lock-in to get TiVo, I'd like to think we can argue the toss that our costs are similarly locked, But it may be one we have to argue.

The full sad details are here:

http://www.virginmediapeople.com/pricingguide/default.aspx#top


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Annual price increases are unfortunate but that's life. Luckily, my electicity DD has just been _reduced_ by £3; which obviously helps


----------



## okonski_uk (Dec 28, 2000)

Canb I run an extension lead down the A1 to you?


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

Well looks like my overall package is going up by .... £1 ... or about 1.6% - not complaining about that!

(Meanwhile, Eon in a display of computerised incompetence managed to recalulate my DD required to bring my account into balance by "spring review" by basing it on a bill issued just before my DD to them arrived so naturally it looked like I had a big debt and thus needed a 50% hike in DD charge .... long stroppy email and conversation explaining what they'd done wrong to woman who just called me elicited an offer to get the computer to recalculate now they'd had the payment and came back with a more reasonable 15% increase which should disappear after next bill when account is back in balance)


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I have known Sky hike the prices more than that before.


----------



## M_at (Dec 10, 2000)

This is most likely a response to BT's announcement of price changes which take place at the same time.


----------



## ptruman (Jan 8, 2003)

...and don't forget, if you pay TiVo monthly subs @ &#163;10, the monthly cost for VM TiVo is only &#163;3, so you save &#163;7 there...(I know the monthlies haven't been taken for a while, but you know)


----------

